# Hope Solo



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My good doe HRDR 401K Hope Solo kidded Friday. This was her 3rd kidding. Her first kidding she had a single doe. (tough delivery, but normal presentation) Last year she had twins. (Very tough tangled up mess according to my friend who helped my wife) Last year she kidded in May and she was still pretty thin when we bred her last September. Because she had been trouble in the past and she was the only doe bred this early, I did everything I believed in for a successful pregnancy with personalized thoroughness. I started feeding her a small amount of feed six weeks out and worked up to a modest bowl of feed at two weeks out. About this time she started slowly but surely losing interest in her feed - to the point where she was just eating a small handful. I added a little cracked corn and that helped just a little. The last two days I actually drenched her feed to her by adding enough hot water to the feed to turn it into mush/soup. This seemed to perk her up a bit. During this whole time she never went down and would even follow the herd up the hill to browse every day. I told my wife I expected some sort of surprise coming, but I didn't know what it would be - good or bad. I'll spare everyone all the details of the kidding, but Hope, my wife and me managed to get four healthy kids out of her. Three does and one buck. We left two on her and my wife is raising the other two. I was mad at this doe for being such a wimp, but now knowing she had quads, she did pretty good.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Bottle fed pair.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

3d and 1b, wow!:fireworks:
And I love hearing the details so come on.:smile:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> 3d and 1b, wow!
> And I love hearing the details so come on.:smile:


Okay, briefly. 

She started with a good string of mucous. Then appeared just a small balloon of red fluid. I wasn't going to play with this doe. I had already decided that. So I reached in and found just a head. I found some feet below it, but they seemed tiny and I wasn't sure the feet belonged to the head, not in the "diving position" with the head. I decided to see if I could just pull this kid by the head, which I did. (the paint doe). I let her lick that one a little and I dried her with a towel a little and then went back in and found another one, pretty much where you would hope to find #2. I pulled this one out by the feet and the head came out with the feet just like you would hope it would. With the doe standing and licking the second baby, I reached in again and couldn't find anything right there, so I went to helping #1 and #2 find the teat. About this time my wife made it home from the store. Probably 20-30 mins had gone by and I knew I better check again. Obviously another one was now there. The doe wouldn't lay down and push because she was still licking #1 and #2, so I had a little trouble pulling the kid into the "chute" The kid kept pulling her feet back. Ha. Anyway, I finally got #3 doe out. Now Hope is tired and laying down and about 5 mins later there is kid bubble. FOUR! Sheesh! I reached in and found a big head with no feet. I tried to pull that one by the head and that was not going to happen. I finally found a foot and got that forward and got that one out. In hindsight, it wasn't that bad. At the time, I was pretty concerned because this one of our best does and she had had trouble before etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good work, congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohhhh they are adorable!!! Great job! Wow my hats off to you! Not sure I could do that!
And wow good job to your doe!!

They are beautiful babies!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the kid warmer you have! Was it easy to make?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

YOu did great with her. Congratualtions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute!!!!  Congrats


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I like the one who looks like she's wearing a white belt!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! Very cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I like the kid warmer you have! Was it easy to make?


Fairly easy. I'm no engineer, so if I can make one, lots of people surely can. I think there have been posts on this forum on making them.
I can get you a set of instructions if you want.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Two weeks now and the three are getting too big for the barrel. They are being turned in with the herd today as I have three does due this week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Growing fast and still cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is adorable. Guess they love their barrel


----------

